# Pomegranate Mollasses



## ledgenko (29/1/12)

Hey all .. 

started trying to reduce some dates down for use in a Brig brown abbey style ale today but was side tracked whilst thinking of flavour blends and companion flavours / regional flavours ... Now I acknowledge that Dates would not be a Belgian normality but Pommegranate would not either , however Dates and Pommegranete are from the same / similar regions and their tastes compliment each other .... so I thought .. a teaspoon of Date juice and a touch of molasses .. and wham !!! AWESOME !! IMO anyhow ....


Has anyone else tried this ??? If so what sort / style of beer ??? DID it work and if not ... why .. If so .... Awesome ... tell me about it !!!

Matt


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Hey all ..
> 
> started trying to reduce some dates down for use in a Brig brown abbey style ale today but was side tracked whilst thinking of flavour blends and companion flavours / regional flavours ... Now I acknowledge that Dates would not be a Belgian normality but Pommegranate would not either , however Dates and Pommegranete are from the same / similar regions and their tastes compliment each other .... so I thought .. a teaspoon of Date juice and a touch of molasses .. and wham !!! AWESOME !! IMO anyhow ....
> 
> ...


The pommes granite mollasses is vile tasting . Once bitten twice shy. Dont put it in the case swap beer.
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (30/1/12)

Pommegranete syrup is not so bitter. used it in a cider once. it was ok. i actually bought it for cooking with. but a Pommegranete whea maybe or yeah a beglian brown with pomme for extra sharpness. could be interesting. do a trial batch and report back


----------



## dent (30/1/12)

If you choose to use some molasses, go very easy on it - I brewed an Old Ale at about 1.090 - with 200ml of molasses it was still rather too dominant.


----------



## philmud (15/8/13)

Considering some pomegranate molasses in a very simple saison - interested to know people's thoughts?

something like:

4.5 kg pilsner
0.5kg wheat
100ml molasses (a few days into fermentation)

80g saaz @ 60 mins (25IBU)

Yeast: Wyeast 3711 French saison (recultured, will grab a pack of the dry saison yeast just in case)

Maybe some simple sugar at the same time as the molasses, and maybe some cardamom. What do you think? Maybe more base malt for a higher OG? I have no idea...


----------



## MartinOC (15/8/13)

dent said:


> If you choose to use some molasses, go very easy on it - I brewed an Old Ale at about 1.090 - with 200ml of molasses it was still rather too dominant.


Wot he said. Lovely stuff, but needs to be used with extreme caution in something as subtle as beer. I can imagine it being REALLY tart, but definitely worth a try. Report-back on how it goes. 

BTW, you know you can buy "straight" pomegranate juice/concentrate from Middle-Eastern grocers if you don't want the molasses-hit.

Also, a sweeter version (ie. Syrup) is sold in booze stores as "Grenadine".

Have fun!!


----------



## mr_wibble (15/8/13)

I dunno about the molasses, but the pomegranite might go into a wheat beer ... made with that Safale wheat beer yeast - that gives citrus notes to my palette.


----------



## philmud (16/8/13)

Yeah, I'll do a pomegranate wheat this summer, I reckon it'd be nice.

And thanks Martin, I'll be conservative - can always add more, even at bottling (need to factor into priming sugar of course).


----------



## MartinOC (16/8/13)

Phil Mud said:


> Yeah, I'll do a pomegranate wheat this summer, I reckon it'd be nice.
> 
> And thanks Martin, I'll be conservative - can always add more, even at bottling (need to factor into priming sugar of course).


Caveat Emptor if you go the Grenadine path - make sure you get the "real" stuff, not the "Imitation Grenadine" cordial - full of benzoic acid, nasty chemicals & artificial food colouring. Read the label!


----------



## Ross (16/8/13)

Pomegranate Molasses is a wonderful ingredient in beer, obviously some don't know how to use it from the negative comments - We have done several commercial beers with it & they have been a huge hit. Also makes a great twist to cider especially if you are using cheap supermarket apple juice.

Cheers Ross


----------



## philmud (16/8/13)

Any tips on quantity Ross? I'm thinking 100ml should be ok for a 23L brew, how does a ratio of 1:230 stack up to the beers you've used it in?


----------



## Ross (16/8/13)

Phil, we make full on Pomegranate sour beers, I've not used it subtly in a beer yet!

Cheers Ross


----------



## super_simian (17/8/13)

This guy is your best bet.


----------



## philmud (17/8/13)

super_simian said:


> This guy is your best bet.


Yeah, I've got his pomegranate quad recipe saved and will absolutely have a go at that one. The quantity of molasses he uses seems high to me though


----------



## philmud (17/8/13)

Ross said:


> Phil, we make full on Pomegranate sour beers, I've not used it subtly in a beer yet!
> 
> Cheers Ross


Haha! Go hard or go home!?


----------

